# which antidepressant to choose?



## mikelle (Sep 14, 2012)

I am looking for the best antidepressant for my IBS and psychic problems. I am currently on venlafaxin (75mg), I've been on 150mg but it increases my blood pressure too much and gives me problems. So going off now and wanted to change it for sertraline but still not decided if it's a good idea.

I've been on some antidepressants through my life (fluo, paroxetine), then after going off from them few years ago I developped IBS (I was in huge depression with phobias, fears). Then I've gone back to antidepressants, psychiatrist prescribed me escitalopram (then after 2 years I switched to citalopram "by mistake"). Those drugs weren't as good as I would want, I changed psychiatrist who prescribed me venlafaxin (SNRI), but it's not for me as I wrote above.

I think that my IBS is very serotonin and psychic-related. The antidepressants make me feel better and improve my IBS. My IBS is rather C-type with bloating and gas. I know that I'm doing bad things to my IBS like smoking (try to give up all the time ;p), drinking coffee (these two helps with moving things :c), alcohol (too much do bad things day(s) after) and marijuana sometimes (slowens my system, but I tend to run away from the problems and depression through all these things). I think that diet won't do much good for me, I just try to avoid much gassy foods, eat enough fiber (I drink brewed flaxseed), etc. I've tried hypnoteraphy cd's 2 times, but without big success. I am meditating also which tend to help me. I am also thinking to go to the parasitologist. But now just trying to find the best antidepressant for me. I have been thinking about the sertraline (it tends to fasten the gut), so my dr prescribed me it, but don't know if it's the right choice. My dr suggest me taking antideps. from another group (not SSRI) like agomelatine but it's expensive and nothing on internet about it's relation to IBS.

Any ideas? Maybe somebody has/had a similliar case?









ps. sry for my english


----------

